# Drs F&S's Aqua Fern's? Anyone used'em?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I just purchased 8 of these, i have a hell of a time keeping live plants alive, so opted to these for the tank in my office just got some in, i see im going to have to silicone the bottem of them to a thin piece of slate. Anyone have experience with these? i know their still fairly new...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13984&Ntt=aqua%20ferns&Ntk=All&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

omg im such a tard..read the post wrong....

No I haven't had them but seen themin tanks, fish love to hide by them and eventually eat em'.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Use a speical aquatic weight. If you have none use a fishing weight. If you have none of thoes build a ancor out of a plastic bottle and bury it in the substrate.


----------

